# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  لمن أراد تصوير أي مخطوطة من تركـيا

## طارق مصطفى

لكل من أراد تصوير أي مخطوطة من المكتبة السليمانية باسطنبول، أو من أي مكتبة من مكتبات تركيا، أستطيع مساعدته في ذلك، علما بأن تكلفة التصوير (دولار واحد) لكل لقطة (إضافة إلى 10 دولارات إذا كان عدد أوراق المخطوطة أقل عن 50)، وتحويل المبلغ يكون مسبقا... 
وقد يتغير السعر إذا كانت المخطوطة من غير السليمانية، فأسعار التصوير تختلف من مكتبة لأخرى...

----------


## ابو اويس التراثي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو شذا محمود البيهقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ الفاضل بارك الله فيكم على هذه الخدمة الجليلة.
أحتاج إلى تصوير مخطوط، وبعثت لكم برسالة على الخاص بسم المخطوط واسم المكتبة وعدد الأوراق، وكذلك بعثت لكم عن كيفية إرسال المبلغ الخاص بالتصوير.
بارك الله فيكم، وشكر الله لكم، وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## ولادة بنت المستكفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل 
ارسلت لك رسالة على الخاص حول ما احتاج اليه من المخطوطات
يرجى مراجعة علبتك الخاصة بالرسائل 
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## د / إيمان مغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الأخ الفاضل  
هل أجد لديكم مخطوطات في التفسير ؟ 
شكر الله جهدك

----------


## طارق مصطفى

المخطوطات أختي الفاضلة ليست عندي، لكني أصور بناء على طلب الباحث.
ولا شك بوجود مخطوطات كثيرة في التفسير في تركيا، فمكتباتها تحوي أكثر من مليون مخطوط أو يزيد، والله أعلم.

----------


## البتيري

ارغب بالسؤال عن مخطوطة اسمها الخبازية في الفقه الحنفي
هل مر عليك اسمها في تركيا؟
وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## ابو اويس التراثي

يرفع لأخينا طارق -حفظه الله-

----------


## طارق مصطفى

يعرف الكتاب بــ (شرح الهداية)، أو (حاشية على الهداية)، أو (فوائد الهداية)، أو (معراج الدراية في شرح الهداية)، ونسخه كثيرة جدا في تركيا، سأقتصر على ذكر أقدمها:

1- نسخة في 314 ورقة بمكتبة داماد إبراهيم برقم (616)، تاريخ نسخها (685هـ).

2- نسخة في 210 ورقة بمكتبة "جيورسن يازمالار" برقم (3415)، تاريخ نسخها (688هـ).

3- نسخة في 220 ورقة بمكتبة كوتاهيه وحيد باشا برقم (114)، تاريخ نسخها (690هـ).

4- نسخة في 185 ورقة بمكتبة يازما باغشلار برقم (65)، تاريخ نسخها (691هـ).

5- نسخة في 214 ورقة بمكتبة صمصون برقم (851)، تاريخ نسخها (710هـ).

6- نسخة في 157 ورقة بمكتبة شهيد علي باشا برقم (711)، تاريخ نسخها (711هـ).

7- نسخة في 326 ورقة بمكتبة جار الله أفندي برقم (780)، تاريخ نسخها (714هـ).

8- نسخة في 282 ورقة بمكتية يني جامع برقم (406)، تاريخ نسخها (714هـ).

وهناك الكثير من النسخ العارية عن ذكر تاريخ النسخ، وكذلك المنسوخة بعد هذا التاريخ لم أذكرها اختصارا، وذلك لكثرتها.

----------


## طارق مصطفى

وأضيف بأنه يتعذر التصوير من متحف (طوبقابي سراي) و(متحف الآثار) باسطنبول نظرا لأعمال الترميم فيهما، وقد بدأت منذ 4 سنوات تقريبا، وما زالت.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

الشيخ الفاضل الكريم: طارق _حفظه الله_ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... وبعد:
يوجد أخ يحتاج مخطوط من آيا صوفيا ، وعدد أوراقها : ( 1055 ورقة) ولكن لدي سؤلان:
الأول:  هل أنت من تقوم بتصوير المخطوط بنفسك؟ ولو كان هناك من ينوب عنك فهل هو من طلاب العلم؟
الثاني: هل يوجد أقل من هذا السعر _أعنى دولار للورقة_ فهو غالٍ جدا بالنسبة للأخ! لأنه من فقراء طلاب العلم ولا يستطيع ذلك إلا...
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## طارق مصطفى

الأخ الفاضل أبو الفرج المنصوري سلمه الله،
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،
أما بعد، فأفيدكم بأني لا أصور المخطوطات بنفسي من اسطنبول لأني لست مقيما بتركيا، لكن عن طريق وسيط وهو من يأخذ حصة الأسد من المبلغ، مع العلم بأن تصوير المخطوطات من تركيا مكلف بشكل عام، ويكلف تقريبا (2 ريال سعودي أو أكثر) لكل لقطة لمن صور مباشرة من المكتبة، ويخلف السعر في تركيا من مكتبة لأخرى، وأرجو مراسلتي على الخاص بشأن المخطوطة المذكورة.

----------


## لؤي السامرائي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . اخي العزيز اود السؤال عن مخطوطة ( غنية الحساب في علم الحساب )وقد ذكرها بروكلمان في ايا صوفيا , هل فعلا موجودة لاني ارغب بتصويرها لاني اعمل بتحقيقها ودراستها , وشكرا لك

----------


## طارق مصطفى

لكتاب (غنية الحُسّاب في علم الحساب) ثلاث نسخ خطية أخرى في تركيا، غير نسخة آياصوفيا، وسأوافيكم لاحقا بتفاصيلها، ويمكنكم مراسلتي على بريدي الإلكتروني إن أردتم.

----------


## لؤي السامرائي

السلام عليكم , اخي لااعرف كيف اتواصل معاك عبر بريدك الالكتروني , وانتظر منك تفاصيل المخطوطة , وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## طارق مصطفى

نسخ (غنية الحُسَّاب في الحساب) لجمال الدين أحمد بن علي بن ثبّات الهُمامي (ت 638هـ) بمكتبات تركيا:

1- نسخة في 99 ورقة ضمن مجموع (27-125) بمكتبة آياصوفيا برقم (2728/1).
2- نسخة في 106 ورقة ضمن مجموع (144-249) بمكتبة قليج علي باشا برقم (683).
3- نسخة في 100 ورقة ضمن مجموع (78-177) بمكتبة مراد بخاري برقم (262/5).
4- نسخة في 39 ورقة، منسوخة سنة 868هـ، بمكتبة لاله لي برقم (2757).

----------


## لؤي السامرائي

السلام عليكم . بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات , ولكن هل من الممكن ان تعطيني معلومات عن كل نسخة لاني سبق وان صورة نسخ من مكتبات وكي لايتكرر عندي التصوير , اريد مثلا تاريخ النسخ واسم الناسخ واي تفاصيل اخرى , وبارك الله بك وبجهودك .

----------


## طارق مصطفى

النسخ المذكورة أصلية بالمكتبة، وليست مصورة، وهذه البيانات المتاحة أخي الفاضل، وليس بإمكاني إفادتكم بأكثر من ذلك، فهذا المتاح فقط على الفهارس.

----------


## لؤي السامرائي

اخي العزيز طارق مصطفى انا اشكرك على هذا الاهتمام , ولكن انا جاد في الموضوع , ولكن يجب ان اعرف شيء عن كل نسخة حتى احدد ماينفعني منها ولاني قد صورة اربع نسخ لدية الان فلا اريد ان اكرر منها المتشابة , واعلمك اني مقيم في مصر لهذا الغرض , وشكرا لك ان امكن ان تعرف اي تفاصيل اخرى .

----------


## طارق مصطفى

أخي العزيز لؤي، أفيدكم أني غير مقيم في تركيا، وهذه المعلومات مأخوذة من الفهارس، وإن عرفتم مصادر النسخ الأربعة التي لديكم زال اللبس بإذن الله تعالى.

----------


## أبوزياد المكي

الأخ طارق - بارك الله فيك - مخطوط اسمه : مبرز المعاني في شرح حرز الأماني , مؤلفه : محمد بن عمر أو عمرو العمادي
أتمنى الإفادة حوله . ولك دعوة صادقة بالتوفيق والسداد .

----------


## طارق مصطفى

لم أجد نسخا في مكتبات تركيا لمخطوطة (مبرز المعاني في شرح حرز الأماني) للعمادي، وبالمرفقات نسخ الكتاب في مكتبات العالم نقلا عن الفهرس الشامل.

----------


## أبوزياد المكي

شكر الله لك سرعة التجاوب . ولكن أحد الإخوان قبل قليل أرسل إلي بنسخة مصورة عن مكتبة كوتاهيه وقرأت مواضع منها ولكن للأسف فيها سقط كثير . هل بالإمكان معاودة البحث

----------


## طارق مصطفى

وهي عين النسخة التي وجدت (بالمرفقات)، وهي منسوخة سنة 979هـ، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوزياد المكي

نعم هي تماماً ولكن...كما ذكرت لك في وصفها أخي
أنا في حاجة لنسخة أخرى لازلت انتظر جوابك عن نسخ أخرى إن وجدت بارك الله فيك .

----------


## طارق مصطفى

لم أجد للكتاب نسخا أخرى في تركيا غير نسخة كوتاهيه وحيد باشا، أما في غيرها فللكتاب نسخ كثيرة كما تقدم.

----------


## لؤي السامرائي

السلام عليكم , اخي العزيز ساحاول معرفة تفاصيل النسخ الموجودة في تركيا من حيث سنوات النسخ واسماء ناسخيها واحدد مايفيدني منها لكي اصورها , وشكرا لك على هذا التعاون معي .

----------


## النبته الزكية

السلام عليكم
هل تعرف أحد ممكن أن يساعدني في ايجاد مخطوط في الفقه لتحقيقه لنيل درجة الدكتوراه وبحقه
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## طارق مصطفى

يرجى مراسلتي على بريدي الإلكتروني إن أمكن.

----------


## يمان حاج درويش

السلام عليكم أخي الغالي
أبحث عن مخطوطة قالوا لي أنها موجودة في تركيا فهل أستطيع أن أعلم ذلك
المَـبَـــاحـِـ  ث ُ الكَــامـِلـيَّ  ـــة
                            شرح
            المقــدمـــــة الجُـزُولـيَّــ  ـة

لمـؤلـفــه : 
علم الدِّين الـلـُّـورَقِي (575 ـ 661 هـ)

----------


## طارق مصطفى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الفاضل...
للكتاب نسختان في تركيا، وبياناتها كالتالي:
1- نسخة في 336 ورقة بمكتبة "بغدادلي وهبي" بالسليمانية برقم (1855).
2- قطعة في 11 ورقة بمكتبة "جوروم" برقم (2773/2).
3- نسخة بمكتبة "شهيد علي باشا" برقم (2316).
وقد حقق الكتاب رسالة دكتوراه (في مجلدين) بجامعة القاهرة سنة 1978م من قبل الدكتور شعبان عبد الوهاب محمد.

----------


## طارق مصطفى

إضافة إلى ما سبق، أفيدكم بأن نسخة شهيد علي باشا في 199 ورقة، ونسخت سنة 615هـ، ويوجد للكتاب نسخة رابعة:
4- نسخة في 289 ورقة بمكتبة "قليج علي باشا" الملحقة بالسليمانية برقم (289).

----------


## أبو يوسف السنهوري

السلام عليكم 
أخي الفاضل أريد توضيحاً عن بيانات مخطوط محفوظ في مكتبة المدينة ( مدينة ) الملحقة بمتحف طوبقابي سراي ، وهذه بياناتها كما جاء في خزانة التراث التابعة لمركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية :
الفن ... قراءات 
- الفن ... علوم القرآن 
عنوان المخطوط ... الوقف والابتداء
اسم المؤلف ... محمد بن علي, المغربي 
تاريخ الوفاة ... ؟ 
اسم المكتبة : المدينه ، اسم المدينة : استانبول ، اسم الدولة : تركيا 
رقم الحفظ: 90, 107.
أرجو الرد العاجل للأهمية.

----------


## أم الفضل

هل لكم فكرة في تصوير مخطوط من مكتبة (خونتا-مدريد)، أو طريق للتواصل معها؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طارق مصطفى

> السلام عليكم 
> أخي الفاضل أريد توضيحاً عن بيانات مخطوط محفوظ في مكتبة المدينة ( مدينة ) الملحقة بمتحف طوبقابي سراي ، وهذه بياناتها كما جاء في خزانة التراث التابعة لمركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية :
> الفن ... قراءات 
> - الفن ... علوم القرآن 
> عنوان المخطوط ... الوقف والابتداء
> اسم المؤلف ... محمد بن علي, المغربي 
> تاريخ الوفاة ... ؟ 
> اسم المكتبة : المدينه ، اسم المدينة : استانبول ، اسم الدولة : تركيا 
> رقم الحفظ: 90, 107.
> أرجو الرد العاجل للأهمية.


 الموجود في مكتبة مدينة برقم (117) مخطوط "الوقف والابتداء" غير منسوب، وهو في 134 ورقة، ولم يتسن لي مراجعة فهرس متحف طوبقابي سراي، فهو ليس بين يدي الآن.

وبالنسبة للأخت أم الفضل، أرجو أن ترسلي لي اسم ورقم المخطوط هنا أو على الخاص، فلعله من الممكن الحصول عليه بإذن الله تعالى.

----------


## يمان حاج درويش

كل الشكر لك أخي طارق
لقد كتبت لك طلبي في الجزء الآخر من الموقع الذي جاوبتني فيه
وهذا إيميلي
yamanata13@hotmail.com

----------


## هاشميغزاوي

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن مخطوط في الفلك أو الحساب لرسالة الدكتوراه في تاريخ الرياضيات

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

أخي الفاضل مصطفى (أبو إسحاق): السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. أريد مخطوطة من تركيا وأرغب في مساعدتك
والمخطوط هو: الأسنى شرح أسماء الله الحسنى- للقرطبي ، أو المقصد الأسمى فيما يتعلق بمقصد الأسماء
ووجوده في: سليمانيه يازمه باغشلر ، برتو نهال (لا أعرف في أي البلاد هذه) ، إزمير ملى= من فهرس مخطوطات تركيا
وجزاكم الله خيرا
في انتظار ردكم.

----------


## الباحث النحوي

جزاك الله خيرا، أريد مخطوطتين من تركيا:
إحداهما من مكتبة جار الله،  تحت رقم: (*264*)، وهي مخطوطة مختصر صحيح مسلم للقرطبي.
وثانيتهما: من طوب قبو سراي، وهي حاشية العبادي على شرح الأشموني!
أرجو الموافاة بالرد

----------


## أبو عبد العزيز الغزي

أرجو توفير نسخة من هاتين المخطوطتين لبرهان الدين إبراهيم بن حسن الكوراني، المتوفى سنة 1101هـ، وهما:
1.مجلي المعاني على عقيدة الدواني، يوجد نسخة منه في مكتبة نور عثمانية في تركيا.
2. النبراس الكاشف للالتباس الواقع في الأساس لعقائد طائفة  سموا أنفسهم  بالأكياس، يوجد منه نسخة في مكتبة نور عثمانية في تركيا.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

راجع الخاص أخي طارق ... وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> راجع الخاص أخي طارق ... وجزاكم الله خيرا


?????????

----------


## عثمان الشيشاني

السلام عليكم استاذ طارق مصطفى
اريد تصوير مخطوطة و هي كتاب عمدة المحتاج شرح كتاب المنهاج في الفقه الشافعي،سمعت ان في تركيا توجد عدة نسخ لهذا الكتاب، ارجو مساعدة في هذا الامر .
باحث المجستير في جامعة الازهر الشريف.

----------


## عمرو منير

يا راااااااااجل ..أنت راجل طيب ...طيب جدا

----------


## عبده الأزهري

يا أهل تركيا المكرمين دمتم موفقين ومن الله قريبينإخواني إني أحاول الحصول على نسخ لمخطوط بعنوان حاشية على المطول في المعاني والبيان تصنيف أبي زكريا يحيى بن يوسف (سيف) السيرامي المصري المتوفى سنة 833 هـ وهي في مكتبة كوبريلي برقم 1431هل في إمكانية لتصويرها وكم يكلف ذلك وكيفية التواصل هي في 233 ورقةوإن كانت لك طريقة للحصول على نسخة أوقاف بغداد أكون ممتناإيميلي Abdoumajd10@yahoo.comأنتظر ردك وأنا على عجل دمت موفقا ومسددا

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

شروح مختصر ابن الحاجب غير المطبوعة وتكون موجودة في نفس الوقت   ومعرفة ان كان كاملا ام ناقصا؟
واماكن النسخ الاخرى ان وجدت في تركيا؟

----------


## عبد الله السندي

لو ت?رمت مخطوط طوالع الانوار شرح الدر المختار لمحمد عابد السندي

في م?تبة قصر طوب قابي سراي، تر?يا
برقم : 4161 الى 4168

----------


## أبو محمد الوهبي

الأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
هل لا زلت تقدم خدمة تصوير المخطوطات من تركيا؟؟
وهل الحصول على مخطوطات من متحف الآثار باسطنبول لا زال متعذرا؟ أو هو متاح الآن؟ وشكرا

----------


## أشرف عبد الإله

السلام عليكم، أستاذي الفاضل أنا في أمس الحاجة إلى مخطوطة الجزء الخامس من كتاب النبات للدينوري، هي مخطوطة تتضمن معجم بأعيان النبات من حرف الألف إلى حرف الزاي، وقد تم نشرها من قَبْل من طرف برنهارد لوين، وذكر أنه تحصل على المخطوطة من مكتبة جامعة اسطنبول.
فالرجاء مساعدتي للحصول عليها لإتمام رسالة الدكتوراه، ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.

----------


## صباح جواد

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل هل هذا العرض ما زال قائما حتى الان؟
وشكرا لكم

----------

